# Training in NJ



## gsmom (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone know a reputable training club in northern nj?
We are expecting our puppy in 10 days.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

If you don't get any specific recommendations, this is what I'd do: 

I'm assuming you are looking for an AKC (or other) training club. You'll want to find a puppy kindergarten class as soon as possible. 

See if any of these are near you. 
Training Resources

Go visit BEFORE your puppy arrives. Go during an evening class and watch. Talk to people. Everybody at dog clubs loves to talk. If they don't allow visitors, cross it off your list. 

Watch obedience training. Listen to the instructor. Make note of the methods instructors are using; compulsion versus positive. See if you can watch a puppy class. There should be all positive methods, lots of food, praise and smiling faces. No scolding or shoving the dog on the ground.


Search page: http://www.akc.org/events/obedience/training_clubs/


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

What type of training are you looking to do and what town are you in/near (if you don't mind my asking)? There are many different options depending on exactly where you are, northern NJ is loaded with trainers


----------



## gsmom (Sep 28, 2011)

We will start puppy training probably up to some higher level
of obedience. We are in northern nj near oakland and franklin lakes.


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in Northern NJ as well. My pup is 4 months old and right now we go to puppy classes at Morris K9 Campus, like it there so far. They have obedience and agility classes of different levels. If you find schutzhund trainer in the area, please, let me know. And good luck!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

PHGSD is in NJ - there is AKC, agility, herding, schutzhund....lots of stuff to choose from!

Lee


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have heard good things about Morris k9 campus. The ones I was going to suggest might be too far for you - I am on the opposite side (NW) of the state so they'd be about an hour away. 
For Schh I believe you would have to travel 45 mins to an hour or so but there are several clubs in the area. And for herding - look in my sig, we have a herding club although your pup wouldn't be old enough to train for a while.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Morris k9 Campus is where I go for agility! Great place  I like Kim Seiter for agility classes!

Morris K9 Campus


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

phgsd said:


> For Schh I believe you would have to travel 45 mins to an hour or so but there are several clubs in the area.


I guess dog training involves a lot of driving  What clubs would you recommend?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

You got your puppy in Flemington right? I know the kennel name and some of the dogs in your guy's pedigree - I trained there for a long time and need to get back there someday soon. I would go to them for Schh training if that's not too far for you, they know the bloodlines and how to work them.


----------



## gsmom (Sep 28, 2011)

Morris K9 campus looks like a great place.
But, I am almost 40 minutes away. Does anyone know anywhere closer that offers those classes? Thanks for all your help


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

gsmom said:


> Morris K9 campus looks like a great place.
> But, I am almost 40 minutes away. Does anyone know anywhere closer that offers those classes? Thanks for all your help


Too funny, I have to drive over an hour to get there for my classes! :wild:

Though ideally, it would be nice to have great classes closer....I just make a day of it, go shopping or hiking somewhere midway or after (depending on when the classes are).

Good luck though, hopefully you'll find something closer! :wub:


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

phgsd said:


> You got your puppy in Flemington right? I know the kennel name and some of the dogs in your guy's pedigree - I trained there for a long time and need to get back there someday soon. I would go to them for Schh training if that's not too far for you, they know the bloodlines and how to work them.


Where in Flemington is there training?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Schutzhund - Home - The European Academy for Dogs and Trainers / Greman Shpherd Breeder
And this place is just up the road from the other - I don't know much about it but was checking out flyball there...
Training with Kindness Home

And in the other direction - in Byram there is this place - I used to do a lot of agility/obedience there...
Golden Rule School For Dogs, LLC

And then there are 2 other places that might be close for you?? I don't know them personally but am familiar with them from schutzhund.
Home Page
Kamp Kanine: A Full-Service Dog Boarding Agency


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

s14roller said:


> Where in Flemington is there training?


I think it's Frenchtown, not far from Flemington though ) ProCanine Center Schutzhund Club - The European Academy for Dogs and Trainers / Greman Shpherd Breeder It's an hour drive for me to them, I was hoping to find something closer as well


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

An hour is nothing for schh training  most people drive 2-3+ hours, we are just lucky to have a few within an 1-1.5 hr driving range.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

for schutzhund I'd love to find good knowledgeable training closer than 4 hours!!!! 

Lee


----------



## Veeshan (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is the Link to another option for you.

The Pooky Professor Positive Puppy & Dog Training NJ - Home

Kindergarten classes are on Saturday mornings. In addition you get 30 minutes of 'Playtime' which is free supervised socialization for you new puppy. I have just finished the Kindergarten class and highly recommend it. They give a great foundation to all the basics and its done in a positive fun way. A great starter class. There are other programs available also as they age. They don't do the higher end Schutzhund training, but if your looking for early socialization and training that ranges from Basic to Intermediate this is a great program. I have my Boy starting the Good Citizen training class in 2 weeks with them.

As a bonus, Lynne also leads weekly dog walks around all of the parks in Northern Jersey. The group consists of between 20-45 people and are always alot of fun. She does a great job getting this club involved in all sorts of different events and outings...dog carnivals, AKC sponsored events, pumpkin picking. Its another great way to socialize your pooch around other dog lovers and Dogs.

Hope this Helps.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

So many choices in North Jersey! I live in South Jersey (Burlington County) and haven't found so many.


----------

